
Over 100 nation-wide protests against NSA, PRISM, and government spying - nirajan
http://venturebeat.com/2013/07/04/restore-the-4th-galvanizes-over-100-nation-wide-protests-against-nsa-prism-and-government-spying/
======
a3n
I was at the Denver protest. It was peaceful and without incident, with
honking support from passing cars.

Now -- write and call your congress critters.

